# egg share @ origin



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hey girlies,

just wondering has anyone experianced egg share at origin,our first appointment is 24th nov so excited 

good luck to u all xxx


----------



## theep (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi

I don't have any experience but was wondering about this myself.  Do you have any info e.g. cost?
I'm currently DR for FET at Origin but am trying to plan ahead incase it doesn't work this time.

Thanks


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

heya 

im not exactly sure wat the entire costs are but i do know that your initial consultation is free so u can ask all the questions there, also i do understand that if u need icsi treatment after the initial reduced ivf,that it can cost in many clinics in the uk £700-£1200,

i hope this helps a little bit... how are you finding the clinic so far??   i was with them a few years back,i thought everything was ok until i tried another clinic down south (sims)...i no im kind of contradicting myself here but my partner and i are considering egg share due to financial difficulties  but on the up side,i will be over the moon knowing we are helping another couple through this most stressful journey!!

any way keep me posted and the very best of luck  xxx


----------



## theep (Jun 7, 2011)

We are pretty much in the same position.  We have used all our savings for this go and are considering egg sharing to reduce the cost but like you, I would be delighted to help another couple.

I have found Origin fine so far although we always see someone different each time we go.  I quite like Dr Brett and the last person I saw there was a Greek Dr, I'm not sure of his name, he seemed very nice.

Do Sims do egg share?  I have been considering checking out other clinics.

I hope everything works out for you, x


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hey theep  

good to know there is others so close to home experiancing the same thoughts on paths to choose

sims do not do egg share,i enquired just yesterday,i was with them before as an icsi patient n i give thumbs up to them... 

there is another couple of clinics that have hi success rates in egg share but these are in the mainland, CARE in manchester seem to be very sucessful and also london womens clinic altho they have clinics in wales and darlington...

the travelling can be expensive as dp and i went for a consultation to CRM in london but by the time we got the train into the centre it was £50 return each,then u have to get the underground n try n find wer you r going n we went in summer so the heat was unreal being packed like sardines  
i found this very stressful (not to mention i left my suitcase on the train n waved bye bye to it,hada track it down 3 hours away)  
so take into consideration,the costs,each time u go never mind the train,u have to get flights or the boat,then accomadation for egg collection stage ect ect, it can be bloody stressful on top of everything else!!

anyway...thats my waffling done for the minute lol, hope that helps a little!!
   babydust hits us soon xxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Itsy

I did see that info when we where up at origin last week, i would love to help another couple also but my fears where the last time i had ivf i only had 7 retrieved, 4 made it till the next day and when it came to e/t it was down to 2..

Im note sure who are consultant will be ive been told its either Dr Heaslet or Diakous.

Have any of you come across these 2?

Jillyhen


----------



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey 

itbw - I see you have had treatement at both Origin and Sims.  I really would appreciate if you would give me some advice on these clinics or if you would recommend one over the other? We have just had a failied cycle with RFC and are now paying private so was considering Origin but heard mixed opinions and has looked into Sims.  Look forward til hearing from you.  Thanks 

Jillyhen - Hope all is going well with you. Did you meet Dr Heaslet or Diakous in Origin??

theep - hope all good with you. 

J x


----------



## dandygirl (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Journey09

Don't want to butt in but have you considered GCRM in glasgow? there's a few ladies from NI currently or have had treatment there and I for one have the highest recommendations for it. We've just completed a private IVF treatment with them and am happy to say that we are 8 weeks pregnant with Twins! We visited Origin and Sims in the spring time while considering which clinic to spend our hard earned cash with, we rang GCRM a couple of times and went through everything with them, before deciding to book the consultations with GCRM.

Obviously we're incredible delighted with the result we've had, but I would have recommended them anyways even with a negative cycle. Check out their GCRM thread in the central scotland section, and i think there's still a gcrm thread running here in the NI section as well.  Don't get me wrong it will cost a bit more with travel and getting scanned over here etc, but worth every penny to get the result... go with your gut instinct as you will need to consider you own personal circumstance before making your decision! Just because the clinic is convenient doesn't mean it's right for you... (ok rant over... and honestly I don't work for GCRM!)

Best of luck with your decision

dandygirl


----------



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi dandygirl, 

thanks you so much for your post!! i have looked at their website etc however what put me off was the travelling!! I didnt realise you could get scans done over here while getting treatment with them. Where does scans take place? Thank you so so much, really appreciate your advice!! 

Big Congratulations on your twins x 

J x


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hey girlies

good luck to you all and very well done to you and the other half dandygirl 

im soo glad everyone has wee inputs cause it makes us feel abit better i think knowin theres others in the same boat!!! 

ryt so here goes...my experiances with

origin... me and dh had had enuff of going between doctor traub's private clinic n getting confused with his nhs one in the royal..no disrespect to anyone at all but wen u r forking out near 200 smackadoodlys for one appointment,u kind of want t be considered with a bit better attention  

so we opted for origin,we didnt do any research regarding success rates in different clinics ect because we kind of thought everyone was the same  

so we went along anyway,thought everything was second to none considering the different treatment from the royal and really give the place the thumbs up,i was only 21 going on 22 at the time so wen the treatment didnt work,altho we had good response to the medication and got 17 good eggs on egg collection,we personally felt they kind of had the 'well your young,it will happen' attitude  

so 6mnths later n a little bit of research under the belt    we opted for sims in dublin...
fantastic choice,more comfortable,more 1 2 1 basis with the consultants,the travelling wasnt so bad.. down the motor way and across the m50 into dundrum and you were at the clinic,nurses doctors everyone so warm welcoming and helpfull ( one nurse new that she had extra medication sitting in the fridge,so she give it to us without adding it to our bill) out of their way to help us!! 
we got pregnant but sadly miscarried  
defintly if i cud afford treatment fully again this woul be the port of call as its only down the road so t speak 

jeepers i really no how t rabble on eh lol....

im thinkin a fine glass of wine is on the cards tnyt   

lisa xx


----------



## dandygirl (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Journey09

Dr Ralf Roberts in dundonald is who GCRM will put you in touch with, we had our first scan on a Friday, then Monday with EC initially scheduled for the Thursday, however GCRM advised that we'd need an extra day so we scanned again on the Wednesday morning and had EC then on Friday morning.  We hopped on the ferry on Thursday so we were over in plenty of time. Dr Roberts is lovely, very professional, and he had the blood results to GCRM by lunchtime on the same day as the scan, so it meant that GCRM can ring you early afternoon with your progress. I'm not saying that its the easiest option, but very doable (is that a word!)!

hope that helps!

Dandygirl


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Journey

We only had our initial assessment with the nurse.. When i asked who would we be under the receptionist said them 2 names.

Jillyhen


----------



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

itbw - thanks so much for your advice!! I have filled out the online form with Sims in Dublin and waiting on them to phone me back with appointment!! Fingers crossed x 

dandygirl - that would be so much better only having to go to dundonald for scans etc!! Im going to do some research into 3 possible clinics im thinking of and hopefully be fit to make my decision. thanks again. 

Jillyhen - Thanks. 

J x


----------



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Lisa (itbw) just wondering if you could help me, did Sims Clinic have much of a waiting list?? 

J x


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hey journey, glad to be off some assistance  

no once we had our initial consultation over us,we wer pretty much on the ball with our treatment plan n then just had to wait on miss good old faithful every month to come lol

i genuinely give this clinic a thumbs up,im really considering my options with the egg share and have a 1st app with origin on friday but i have a little money coming to me in spring so mite just hold off and go back to sims or ive been highly advised on a clicic in greece  

im soo dam confuzzled,i just want it all to happen n happen now lol 

anything u need to ask,dnt hesitate,ill try n fill ya in with the bestest info i can...good luck missus...pinkys crossed watever ya decide xxx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey girlies,

Can I just add my tuppence worth in regards to egg share?although it would be great to help another couple,when we first started treatment we considered doin egg share in london however since the law changed in recent years it now means if a baby is born from an egg u donate then when that baby turns 18 he or she has a right to find u!!I just had to imagine how I would feel if treatment had of failed for us but worked for the other couple then how would I react if I received a knock on the door 18 yrs down the line!I no it mite sound selfish but I didn't wanna take the risk,they also advised to write the 'baby' a letter that could be givin to it when older to explain the process and why it was done etc!!

Like I said,it would be great to help someone else however it would take a far stronger woman than me to do it!!

Good luck girls

Jenna xx


----------

